# Pat's Protein Pancakes!



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's a quick recipe i use when cutting for when i get that 'nightime sweetooth' craving.

All you need is 1 medium/large egg. 1 scoop of protein powder (i use cookies & cream) a teaspoon of chopped nuts or ground almonds.

Mix it all in a jug and add a drop of water if its too thick



Lightly grease the pan i use this...



Lighly fry on low heat on both sides but dont burn as it will stick to the pan



And they should look like this...



These have been a lifesaver whilst dieting as i get stupid cravings for something sweet at nights so these always do the trick, try them with different brands of protein and its actually possible to get these near zero carb, hope you enjoy


----------

